# Falck - or the 900-pound gorilla no one is aware of



## Jon (Jun 19, 2012)

Alright,

From some research, Falck has bought out some large regional EMS agencies in the last year or so.

Care Ambulance
LifeStar Response (and their own acquisitions).
There's also a Falck Northern CA - not sure if that's a startup or was someone else.
Any other companies?

I'm on the East Coast - so LifeStar is of more interest to me than Care. From an outsider's view, Lifestar has many new-ish rigs. Anyone work for them? Thoughts?

In addition, Falck owns Falck Alford, which provides safety training and staffing, primarily for the oil industry, out of Louisiana. And it would appear that G4S is at least partially owned by Falck as well... That means Wackenhut is part of this too. Looking at the big picture a this company makes AMR and Rural Metro look like pimples. Thoughts?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2012)

Are you talking about the European Falck?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow! This could be a game changer if they get a foothold.


----------



## Jon (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes. Same Falck as in Europe.

And I concur it could be a game-changer - hence the title.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2012)

Actually when I saw the title I assumed the post was talking about me


----------



## CrackerBDingus (Jun 19, 2012)

All I know is CARE keeps up to date rigs and has really good benefits. They make purchases on rigs often and falck has streamlined their application process (it takes less than a week to receive a response now, used to be 3-4 months). Seems like a big backer to have.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2012)

Falck owns Lifestar Response and runs IFT here in Delaware. (and 911 and IFT in nearby Maryland) They recently got approval to hire medics for ALS IFT. I hear good things about them.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2012)

Falck is the largest ambulance company in the world and the third largest in the United States if I am not mistaken. Falck recently acquired CARE as you mentioned there has been a few threads on this already. As far as new rigs CARE has been receiving new rigs weekly but I think this is much in part due to the new Santa Ana contract rather then the acquisition.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 19, 2012)

American ambulance based out of south florida had been bought out by falk, it's supposed to be their base of operations for the east coast operations. according to our management


----------



## Hunter (Jun 19, 2012)

This years EMS week shirts.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Hunter said:


> American ambulance based out of south florida had been bought out by falk, it's supposed to be their base of operations for the east coast operations. according to our management



Sorry, forgot to mention, the new england american ambulance branch is also a part of the deal.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like this could be a positive thing for EMS in the US?


----------



## Hunter (Jun 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sounds like this could be a positive thing for EMS in the US?



I hope so...


----------



## Danno (Jun 20, 2012)

From what i've read on here and heard in the field, morale at CARE has gone down since they've taken over.


----------



## Jon (Jun 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Falck owns Lifestar Response and runs IFT here in Delaware. (and 911 and IFT in nearby Maryland) They recently got approval to hire medics for ALS IFT. I hear good things about them.



Where are they running 911 in MD? From what I know, MD is primarily County-Based EMS, with lots of FD's running BLS, but much fewer running ALS. Only private 911 I know of in MD is a few retirement communities.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to work at life star when talk bought them


----------



## CrackerBDingus (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like Falck just needs to buy out AMR and then they would own the world.


----------



## MedicBender (Jun 20, 2012)

Jon said:


> Where are they running 911 in MD? From what I know, MD is primarily County-Based EMS, with lots of FD's running BLS, but much fewer running ALS. Only private 911 I know of in MD is a few retirement communities.



Eastern shore maybe? I've heard of one private out there back up 911, but not being the primary. 

I have a few friends working at life star an I've heard numerous things both good and bad. They are all IFT from what they've said. I've never heard of them run 911.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2012)

Perhaps I'm mistaken. I was under the impression that they were doing some 911 in Maryland. Obviously, their operation here in Delaware is IFT only.


----------



## MedicBender (Jun 20, 2012)

I just talked to a friend from medic school who works there and he said they only do IFT. 

If I remember right BestCare out on the shore will do back up 911 for Baltimore County. 

The other privates in Maryland (ProCare, Butler, AAA, Transcare) are strictly IFT with no back up. 

LifeStar has been expanding since I left. They are one of the few IFTs that will go into DC and Virginia to pick up. I'm not sure if Faulk is behind the expansion or not. Up until now I had never heard of them.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 20, 2012)

Lifestar only runs IFT in Maryland, no private company in MD does 911 with the exception of Charlestown, and its not real 911. Lifestar has alot of new units because they just got the Kaiser contract in which they bought 12 new trucks for. They do a decent job of replacing units when due (especially for their contract programs) but have no rotating service schedule for the units they have, which in turn explains why they have to buy new units. Lifestar isn't bad if you can get a deal on one of the contract teams, but I wouldn't do IFT with strictly Lifestar as a career IMO.

Lifestar is expanding, but IMO you can grow too big, and then customer service slips. Thus was the issue with their most recent contract loss of Childrens.


----------



## Jon (Jun 20, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> Sounds like Falck just needs to buy out AMR and then they would own the world.



Had that discussion today with some work friends.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 21, 2012)

I was at Lifestar NJ when Falk bought them out.  The Faulk guys had visited just before the buy out. Not much changed afterwards.  

I left in 2011.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 21, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention, the new england american ambulance branch is also a part of the deal.



Where is the New England branch of American ambulance?


----------



## Hunter (Jun 21, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Where is the New England branch of American ambulance?



Began serving the New England market in January 2011. American serves the greater:censored:Boston, Massachusetts:censored:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 21, 2012)

Interesting. I worked for American Ambulance in CT in the late 80s. They're celebrating their 40th anniversary this month. I'm glad it's not the same American Ambulance. 

http://www.americanamb.com/


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Jun 21, 2012)

Danno said:


> From what i've read on here and heard in the field, morale at CARE has gone down since they've taken over.



True.  This was happening before Falck took over though.  We were growing so much and losing that family feel.  People getting fired for stupid reasons, management treating us as "just EMTs."  One guy even says that straight to our faces.  He's such a tool.  

If I were Fire I'd be a little nervous about them trying to totally take over, but for all us privates, bring it on.  

And our Santa Ana service is just interm while a real contracted company gets chosen.  That's why we give them seven units, four 24s and three cover cars and post whenever one unit goes out.  The Santa Ana medics are sure in love with their new toy of sending people BLS now that's for sure.


----------



## Meursault (Jun 21, 2012)

Hunter said:


> American ambulance based out of south florida had been bought out by falk, it's supposed to be their base of operations for the east coast operations. according to our management



They have a foothold in the Boston area now, but there's not that much room for them to expand without buying out or fighting with other companies.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 21, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Where is the New England branch of American ambulance?



As mentioned, mostly in Boston. American is the latest incarnation of the services formally known as (someone correct me if I'm wrong) Samaritan, General, and Mercy Ambulance. These companies were not all that big and since being bought by American (I think Samaritan was the name at time of purchase), the company has grown fairly significantly while also somewhat shedding their reputation as "that ambulance company owned by a group of Russians who may or may not have mob ties." All IFT and 911 backup for Boston right now.


----------



## Fisticuffs (Jun 22, 2012)

General and Mercy merged.  Faced some grave financial troubles, were bought out the name was changed to Samaritan and then bought out by American.

Falk has also Purchased Cape Cod ambulance Here in MA.  They bought several new trucks that were being housed at the American garage in Boston for a little while.

Rumor has it that Falk was also trying to purchase several smaller companies in MA.  

And i have not been able to find anything to confirm it, but i have heard rumors that they either bought American Ambulance out of CT or were in negotiations to do so.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 22, 2012)

Fisticuffs said:


> And i have not been able to find anything to confirm it, but i have heard rumors that they either bought American Ambulance out of CT or were in negotiations to do so.



I asked some friends that still work there... No change in ownership.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 22, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> Falck is the largest ambulance company in the world and the third largest in the United States if I am not mistaken. ...


Granted, I haven't had any caffeine this morning, but what?


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 22, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Granted, I haven't had any caffeine this morning, but what?



Falck owns the majority of emergency services contracts in north western europe and south america, as in the only non government contractor... they provide fire, ambulance, and tow, along with multiple other services.

http://www.falck.com/Pages/Frontpage.aspx


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 23, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Granted, I haven't had any caffeine this morning, but what?



privately owned I should have said. 

http://www.jems.com/article/ems-insider/ambulance-companies-change-han



> At the first of the year, Falck A/S, Europe’s largest private ambulance services provider, purchased Care Ambulance Service Inc., a provider of ambulance transport and 9-1-1 response services for patients in Southern California’s Los Angeles and Orange counties, where it operates more than 135 ambulances.
> 
> Care Ambulance was founded by Carl Richardson as a one-ambulance operation in 1969, and continued to be operated as a family business until its purchase in 2011. Care Ambulance co-owners Dan and Rick Richardson have now joined Falck.
> 
> ...



As far as the world, after looking into it further it appears EDHI is the largest in the world. Falck is the largest in Europe and the largest private fire fighting service in the world.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Actually when I saw the title I assumed the post was talking about me



Wait...you're bald. I thought gorillas were hairy... 

In all seriousness I don't know a whole lot about Falk and it seems like it's mostly on the East Coast. Maybe they are starting East with a goal to work West?

From the sounds of it and what I know of EMS on the East Coast it sounds like they'd almost be better starting west and working east from the private EMS standpoint unless they are only looking to do IFT? There's lots of private 911 companies on the Left Coast but it's pretty well monopolized from what I see and read. 

Not sure how it works elsewhere but I know my company, operating under a  Public Utility Model, has an automatically renewing contract with no possibility of a takeover unless we fail to meet criteria set by our County.  AMR was poking their heads around for a bit but unless something drastically changes there's no way they can take the county contract.


----------



## WTEngel (Jun 23, 2012)

Falck also provided a large number of "medics" for the SRCA contract in Saudi. All nice guys, some extremely under-qualified though. Falck is becoming quite a juggernaut.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Jun 23, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Granted, I haven't had any caffeine this morning, but what?



That's what I was wondering: how could something be the biggest in the world, but only the 3rd biggest in the US?  Are we not part of the world?  

Well, okay, i'm in California, and some of us are really out of this world, but seriously, it just doesn't add up.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2012)

ShannahQuilts said:


> That's what I was wondering: how could something be the biggest in the world, but only the 3rd biggest in the US?  Are we not part of the world?
> 
> Well, okay, i'm in California, and some of us are really out of this world, but seriously, it just doesn't add up.



Probably means less operations strictly in the US than AMR and R/M (the top two). I know AMR has overseas operations ,but not sure where they stand globally, since EMSC is a rather huge company


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 24, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Probably means less operations strictly in the US than AMR and R/M (the top two). I know AMR has overseas operations ,but not sure where they stand globally, since EMSC is a rather huge company



Someone gets it. Made sense in my head lol


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 29, 2012)

I had no idea that Falck also has ties to Wackenhut...the more I research this company the more I can't believe I never heard about it before this thread.


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Jun 29, 2012)

Falck is going to take over the EMS and Fire world.  Just watch.  I do really want to know what they pay their medics.  I've looked everywhere I can online but can't find out.  However, I do hear they treat their oversea people well.  We shall see if that makes it across the Atlantic here.  I know at CARE we haven't seen anything remotely looking like a pay increase.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Uclabruin103 said:


> I know at CARE we haven't seen anything remotely looking like a pay increase.



Same at American, hoping for a raise, maybe epcrs, and a uniform change away from white shirts.


----------



## bball4robert (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anybody know how much falk pays their emt's in north California?


----------



## waffleiron (Oct 2, 2012)

American Ambulance in CT is not related to the American Ambulance in South FL/Massachusetts. South FL American and American in Mass are the same company, and one of my buddies that works there mentioned something about them being bought out by Falck.


----------



## Cianyde (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll chime in since I work for Care in Alabama. We originally came from the Care in California, and from what I understand, they let us keep the Care name when we branched off. Care is still part of LifeStar Response on the east coast, but Falck "acquired" us a few months ago. I haven't really noticed any big changes since they took over, though. There were some management changes, all for the better. We got some of the E-series Zoll monitors which was nice. Got some new Toughbooks to go with them as well.

And the tones go off.


----------



## Madball (Oct 3, 2012)

I can confirm that they are starting up operations in Contra Costa County in Norcal, but I have no idea what their plans are.


----------



## Roofiem (Oct 10, 2012)

For those inquiring about EMT and Medic pay for Falck, go to falcknc .com (Can't link, I'm a new user). Go to Careers, then Compensation and Benefits. It notes all positions, their pay and commissions that can be expected.


----------



## mrg86 (Oct 10, 2012)

According to Falck's US website, their headquarters is in Bothell WA. A friend of mine that works for Rural Metro is probably going to apply if they get approved to run ambulances in Washington.

Just looked at their website for the Northern California division, EMT tops out at $50,000 a year, Medic $76,000 and CCT Medic $88,000. They also pay you an additional commission per call. https://falcknc.falck.jobs/variables/read/19


----------



## waaaemt (Oct 10, 2012)

mrg86 said:


> According to Falck's US website, their headquarters is in Bothell WA. A friend of mine that works for Rural Metro is probably going to apply if they get approved to run ambulances in Washington.
> 
> Just looked at their website for the Northern California division, EMT tops out at $50,000 a year, Medic $76,000 and CCT Medic $88,000. They also pay you an additional commission per call. https://falcknc.falck.jobs/variables/read/19



do you, or anyone else, have more info on falck NW? i saw they were hiring EMTs and medics but if they aren't running ambulances yet then what are they hiring for? special events, etc?


----------



## mrg86 (Oct 10, 2012)

oogemsquagger said:


> do you, or anyone else, have more info on falck NW? i saw they were hiring EMTs and medics but if they aren't running ambulances yet then what are they hiring for? special events, etc?



I don't know much more , I heard they took on some admin staff from Rural Metro but I am not aware of them being approved by the DOH to start field operations.


----------



## TriednTrue (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah they're taking apps for nor cal operations, inviting people to stop by their ops as well. Definitely makes me wonder..coco contract is up in june I believe. Sounds like they'd be ready to swoop that up.


----------



## waaaemt (Oct 26, 2012)

i have an interview with Falck NW tomorrow! they got brand spankin new ambulances and equipment shipped in! the operations HQ building is super nice too, i drove to it the other day. i'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## DMT (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know how good their land based stuff is, but I work for Falck offshore in the gulf of mexico oilfield.  They treat me pretty well and the pay is pretty good out here!  They seem to be growing all the time...


----------



## TriednTrue (Oct 26, 2012)

Good to hear oogem and DMT.

If anyone has more info on falck norcal then please feel free to let me in on it. Not quite sure if I want to jump ship just yet.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 26, 2012)

I see Falck NW is hiring paramedics. Are they planning on going after 911 or just IFT? Are they planning on running medics into king county?


----------



## waaaemt (Oct 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I see Falck NW is hiring paramedics. Are they planning on going after 911 or just IFT? Are they planning on running medics into king county?



So far they plan to do BLS and CCT in Snohomish, king and pierce counties. Not sure about 911, I hope they do! It'd make sense because they're kind of in an area without 911 bls coverage by any other company....as far as I know.. I'll get back to you on that today


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd gather they'll be hiring RNs if they plan to do CCT in King. Both AMR and TriMed were told, in no uncertain terms, that paramedics would not be allowed to do CCT calls in King. I hope they make a go of it.


----------



## waaaemt (Oct 28, 2012)

oh yeah, so, the interview went good! They will be doing IFT for now with 4 BLS cars and a CCT based in Mountlake Terrace and another CCT in Pierce county. I guess they will be trying to get some 911 contracts around south snohomish where there are BLS gaps so hopefully that works out. and sounds like they are pretty set on expanding, getting more ambulances etc. I should hear back within this week!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice job. Good luck and keep the details coming!


----------



## Hunter (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.falck.com/media/news/2012/Pages/Falck-acquires-Florida-ambulance-company.aspx

Found this on the falck website.


----------



## oneangryfilm (Nov 2, 2012)

Apologies in advance if I've missed any details, but does anyone have any word on Falck Contra Costa? I put in my app earlier this week and I imagine it'll be awhile before I hear back.


----------



## PNW EMT (Nov 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I see Falck NW is hiring paramedics. Are they planning on going after 911 or just IFT? Are they planning on running medics into king county?



Snohomish County has approved and is in the process of finalizing protocols for CCT-Paramedics to do interfacility transport. The thought is that there are many "BLS with a monitor" type calls that can be handled by a private ALS unit thus freeing up CCT-RN units for really sick patients. When CCT-RN units are not available the fire dept medic units end up doing trauma transfers to HMC, balloon pump patients, etc which they would obviously prefer not to be used for.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'd like to see the protocols when they're  done, if you can post them...

The NW region (Kitsap, Mason, Clallam) has some decent standing orders for CCT medics. As a CCT medic in Bremerton I took some incredibly complicated patients across the water to HMC when the helo couldn't fly. The idea of a nurse car was foreign to those folks. Although, I did get extra help on balloon pumps.


----------



## Rettsani (Nov 4, 2012)

The falcon is landed in Germany to..:blink:
The CEO of Falck Germany is the Former Head of Malteser Germany.

They won the rescue service tender in Pulheim near Cologne in North Rhine Westfalia. This is now the 4th rescue Service in this year which Falck assumes in Germany. In the recent years, the Malteser relief service was active in the Professional rescue service of the City Pulheim.

In Spree Neisse district in Brandenburg and in the City of Herten in North Rhine Westphalia was the German Red Cross aktiv in the Professional EMS and in ambulance transport service. 

The first private ambulance transport which Falck bought was the Rescue Service Herzig in the City Hamm in North Rhine Westphalia in September 2012. 

Falck has announced to change the complete Situation of the ambulance service in Germany. I do not know what I should think about that. What I always Listen here at the Hospitals from Personal is that they pay poorly. 

It would interest me the truth about Falck....:huh:


----------



## supersleepymedic (Nov 13, 2012)

the falck PNW op is starting soon, anybody know if its a good idea to work for a falck startup?


----------



## TheCity (Nov 14, 2012)

Does anybody know if this company is a good opportunity in Northern California? I'M reading mixed pay, mixed feelings, mixed operations, etc. Anybody who works out here have any information, that would be great, thanks!


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 14, 2012)

If the checks clear, go for it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 9, 2013)

Any new news of FalckNW?  A few friends of mine got phone calls today asking them to come in for interviews.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 9, 2013)

A buddy of mine is a shift lead there. He says its a huge improvement from where he was.


----------



## PNW EMT (Jan 13, 2013)

*Falck NW*

From what I understand from several friends who work there Falck NW is going to change (for the better) the private ambulance industry in the pacific northwest. They are raising the bar and making a huge impression on the market. I was told by a friend at "another company" that Falck has just secured one of the major contracts they previously held. So far all I have heard is good things. The company is all about supporting the boots on the ground and giving them the resources they need to do their jobs to the best of their ability and carry on the good name of the organization. Quality top of the line uniforms, supplies, equipment, and brand new vehicles. They are supposed to be hiring a bunch of EMTs, Dispatchers, and wheelchair van drivers in the next few weeks. Get your apps in!  

https://falcknw.falck.jobs/


----------



## Madball (Jan 14, 2013)

PNW EMT said:


> From what I understand from several friends who work there Falck NW is going to change (for the better) the private ambulance industry in the pacific northwest. They are raising the bar and making a huge impression on the market. I was told by a friend at "another company" that Falck has just secured one of the major contracts they previously held. So far all I have heard is good things. The company is all about supporting the boots on the ground and giving them the resources they need to do their jobs to the best of their ability and carry on the good name of the organization. Quality top of the line uniforms, supplies, equipment, and brand new vehicles. They are supposed to be hiring a bunch of EMTs, Dispatchers, and wheelchair van drivers in the next few weeks. Get your apps in!
> 
> https://falcknw.falck.jobs/



That entire post sounded very vague. Can you better explain what you are talking about? How are they changing the industry? What contracts do they have? What are the "good things" you've heard? Honestly your post just sounded like an advertisement. Also, I heard AMR just got an extension on their 911 contract in CoCo, so if they aren't trying for 911 in that county what are they doing exactly that would make them different from the other 8 ambulance companies already doing business there?


----------



## waaaemt (Jan 14, 2013)

Falck recently acquired the contract with Evergreen in Kirkland. Interesting to see them getting established! They do have their trauma license so the technically can do 911 calls, but they say they are focused on interfacility transports. Anddddd apparently they've been "blacklisted" by a number of FDs.
Also! looks like they have operations up and running in San Diego now! They're growing quick!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 15, 2013)

What did they do to get blacklisted?


----------



## waaaemt (Jan 15, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> What did they do to get blacklisted?



No clue! I don't think they did anything. I just know Snohomish county FDs had a meeting and they all decided not to use them... probably just because they're new and everyone feels threatened so being hostile is kind of everybody's first reaction.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd be careful posting things like, "they've been blackballed". That's an act of collusion and certainly actionable by Falck, if it is indeed happening.


----------



## Meth0dz19 (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anyone know any EMTs for Falck Ambulance in Northern Cali? Im not sure if I should apply since im currently working with IFT Rural Metro. If anyone knows there hourly pay rate that will help me decide ^_^ Also I heard Falck has call bonuses and long distance bonuses, anyone know exactly how that works? ex; after 2 calls you get 10 bucks. anyways I appreciate the help.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 17, 2013)

I just found out Falck owns Lifestar ambulance on the east coast as well. I wasn't aware it had expanded from the west, and apparently it's now the third largest private ambulance company in the US. It's certainly interesting to see how quickly it has spread, and from what I hear, it could be good for the market as a whole.


----------



## leoemt (Jan 18, 2013)

oogemsquagger said:


> Falck recently acquired the contract with Evergreen in Kirkland. Interesting to see them getting established! They do have their trauma license so the technically can do 911 calls, but they say they are focused on interfacility transports. Anddddd apparently they've been "blacklisted" by a number of FDs.
> Also! looks like they have operations up and running in San Diego now! They're growing quick!



They didn't get blacklisted. They are non union. Most fire departments wont allow non-union ambulances to transport their patients. At least thats how it is in the Seattle area, can't speak for the rest of the areas. I wouldn't be surprised if they have already pissed off the fire departments though. 

My gut feeling is they are slowly buying Rural / Metro. If you read some of the press realeases they are taking over Rural / Metro areas. 

They are expanding here in WA and quite frankly from what I have seen I am not impressed. I talked to one of their CCT RN's when he couldn't get into the hospital and he was completely clueless. Looked about 50, couldn't grasp the door code even though I told him about 5 times (and yes I told him the correct code), uniform was filthy and he was missing teeth. Watched him try to load a patient and he couldn't figure out the stretcher. 

Definately not something I am worried about.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 18, 2013)

leoemt said:


> They didn't get blacklisted. They are non union. Most fire departments wont allow non-union ambulances to transport their patients. At least thats how it is in the Seattle area, can't speak for the rest of the areas. I wouldn't be surprised if they have already pissed off the fire departments though.
> 
> My gut feeling is they are slowly buying Rural / Metro. If you read some of the press realeases they are taking over Rural / Metro areas.
> 
> ...



I thinkthat just like amr it will varry by region.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 18, 2013)

What's going on with Care ambulance in Socal? It seems that after Falck bought them I haven't heard too much about aggressive expansion. Looking at the big picture though, they are somewhat limited. They can't try to grab very much new territory in LA county since a majority of the contracts aren't up until 2016, not counting renewal options.

 Orange county is a mixed bag in itself. Which leads us to RIVERSIDE and SAN BERNARDINO COUNTIES. Both of those contracts will be up very soon and it would be interesting to see if Care finally gets paramedics on board to present a bid for those counties since they are run EMT/MEDIC.

 I wonder if the purchase of Mccormick falling through affected their original plans of expansion in the Socal market. What are they up to?


----------



## TRSpeed (Jan 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> What's going on with Care ambulance in Socal? It seems that after Falck bought them I haven't heard too much about aggressive expansion. Looking at the big picture though, they are somewhat limited. They can't try to grab very much new territory in LA county since a majority of the contracts aren't up until 2016, not counting renewal options.
> 
> Orange county is a mixed bag in itself. Which leads us to RIVERSIDE and SAN BERNARDINO COUNTIES. Both of those contracts will be up very soon and it would be interesting to see if Care finally gets paramedics on board to present a bid for those counties since they are run EMT/MEDIC.
> 
> I wonder if the purchase of Mccormick falling through affected their original plans of expansion in the Socal market. What are they up to?



I highly doubt AMR will loose Riverside and San Bernardino. They are the 2 biggest revenue contracts they have. I have seen CARE try and market here in Riverside City but they can't even pick up so its pointless. No One can pick up in the city other than AMR. They can get their name out but its going to be 2-3 yrs before anything happens so they can just keep marketing. 

Care tried to take over a NAPA county contract but lost miserably because they have never had an ALS system. They had life star in Alabama ALS for 5yrs but that it and was long ago.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 18, 2013)

leoemt said:


> ... They are non union. Most fire departments wont allow non-union ambulances to transport their patients. At least thats how it is in the Seattle area, can't speak for the rest of the areas.



As you said that is how it is in Seattle.  Trimed pretty much does most of the transports for south king county.  (Except for South King fire.)  And they are non union.  Word from some of the hospitals is they really like them.  Im indifferent.  I dont really like their giant patch on their shirts.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 18, 2013)

leoemt said:


> They didn't get blacklisted. They are non union. Most fire departments wont allow non-union ambulances to transport their patients. At least thats how it is in the Seattle area, can't speak for the rest of the areas. I wouldn't be surprised if they have already pissed off the fire departments though.



I'm pretty sure that is still being blacklisted.


----------



## energystar (Jan 19, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> What's going on with Care ambulance in Socal? It seems that after Falck bought them I haven't heard too much about aggressive expansion. Looking at the big picture though, they are somewhat limited. They can't try to grab very much new territory in LA county since a majority of the contracts aren't up until 2016, not counting renewal options.
> 
> Orange county is a mixed bag in itself. Which leads us to RIVERSIDE and SAN BERNARDINO COUNTIES. Both of those contracts will be up very soon and it would be interesting to see if Care finally gets paramedics on board to present a bid for those counties since they are run EMT/MEDIC.
> 
> I wonder if the purchase of Mccormick falling through affected their original plans of expansion in the Socal market. What are they up to?



I know that CARE has just placed units out in Riverside starting in December. I know that they plan on bidding on both AMR contracts and are planning on implementing an ALS system. I do not know if CARE will be the one placing the bid or if Falck will place the bid as the company to run the county.

As for OC the rumors are that ever since Doctors was bought out by AMR and since AMR is banned? from OC they aren't sure if the contract will go to them again in the future.

The McCormick falling through was Falck not CARE trying to buy them. CARE wants private contracts not 911 contracts as 911 is a money pit and more of an advertisement for the IFT side.


----------



## thebestever (Aug 29, 2013)

*fALCK OR THE 900-POUND GORILLA NO ONE IS AWARE OF*

The NJ offices of Lifestar have crap, old rigs. Edison has some newer rigs but they switch them back and forth between Totowa and Edison. Falck took away all incentives, Christmas party and picnic, there are dismal pay raises a mere .14 cents/hour. And that's for people who have been there for 4 years +.
Totowa is the base of operations in the US, yet they only rent the building and its dirty inside. management is tyrannical, you never get out on time.


----------



## SigOne (Aug 29, 2013)

For a look at how they treat United States veterans, try a freedom of information act (FOIA) request on the following case at the US Dept of Labor's Office of Federal Compliance Programs (OFCCP), complaint number 100180804. If you're a veteran, you might want to have a nitro pill handy.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 29, 2013)

Want to share any details?


----------



## Shotzman (Aug 30, 2013)

Meth0dz19 said:


> Does anyone know any EMTs for Falck Ambulance in Northern Cali? Im not sure if I should apply since im currently working with IFT Rural Metro. If anyone knows there hourly pay rate that will help me decide ^_^ Also I heard Falck has call bonuses and long distance bonuses, anyone know exactly how that works? ex; after 2 calls you get 10 bucks. anyways I appreciate the help.



As far as Falck Northern California goes, they just bought out the company I work for, Verihealth, and turned our headquarters into their Northern California region headquarters which is based out of Petaluma, CA. They just recently laid everyone off at their Concord and San Carlos stations for "restructuring" but brought back a few EMT's recently as well a couple weeks ago. Falck starts their EMT's at 16.00/hr for 8 hour shifts, and 10.00/hr for 24's. They do not get call bonuses. I get payed 12.50 for 8's and 9.05 for 24's and were supposed to get raises in September for us Verihealth folk :wub: 
We are all very happy to be working for Falck now, brand new everything soon to come, power gurneys, sprinters, pay rate, uniforms, etc


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 30, 2013)

Shotzman said:


> As far as Falck Northern California goes, they just bought out the company I work for, Verihealth, and turned our headquarters into their Northern California region headquarters which is based out of Petaluma, CA. They just recently laid everyone off at their Concord and San Carlos stations for "restructuring" but brought back a few EMT's recently as well a couple weeks ago. Falck starts their EMT's at 16.00/hr for 8 hour shifts, and 10.00/hr for 24's. They do not get call bonuses. I get payed 12.50 for 8's and 9.05 for 24's and were supposed to get raises in September for us Verihealth folk :wub:
> We are all very happy to be working for Falck now, brand new everything soon to come, power gurneys, sprinters, pay rate, uniforms, etc



Brand new every thing *SOON TO COME * thats a questionable statement for any company I don't believe anything I hear until I physically see it I'm not judging the companies promises. But I worked for private companies who always told us this is coming that is coming alot of changes are gonna happen for the better. And they never came. 

In fact the company I left in 2002. for a better paying job. I ran into a former coworker who started a few months after me. shes still working there and is making less than I am after 11 years of service with the same company. Since she needs to hold onto the medical benefits for the time being. Shes toughing it out. 

As far as LifeStar. They been poaching my area and trying to move further west into PA Alot of resistance since a few contracts were dropped by them but my biggest disappointment was for such a large company they have such poor equipment, and not all of their employees appear to know what proper hygeine is.


----------



## dC0m (Aug 30, 2013)

Shotzman said:


> As far as Falck Northern California goes, they just bought out the company I work for, Verihealth, and turned our headquarters into their Northern California region headquarters which is based out of Petaluma, CA. They just recently laid everyone off at their Concord and San Carlos stations for "restructuring" but brought back a few EMT's recently as well a couple weeks ago. Falck starts their EMT's at 16.00/hr for 8 hour shifts, and 10.00/hr for 24's. They do not get call bonuses. I get payed 12.50 for 8's and 9.05 for 24's and were supposed to get raises in September for us Verihealth folk :wub:
> We are all very happy to be working for Falck now, brand new everything soon to come, power gurneys, sprinters, pay rate, uniforms, etc



I used to see Verihealth Sprinters (with Falck badging on the side) running around San Mateo area, now I see mostly Falck branded Sprinters. Did Falck complete the rebranding of Verihealth to Falck? The pay sounds amazing compared to SoCal companies, but then again, living costs in the Bay area is ridiculous. 

Also, out of curiosity, what contracts do Verihealth (or now Falck) hold around the bay area?


----------



## Shotzman (Aug 30, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Brand new every thing *SOON TO COME * thats a questionable statement for any company I don't believe anything I hear until I physically see it I'm not judging the companies promises. But I worked for private companies who always told us this is coming that is coming alot of changes are gonna happen for the better. And they never came.
> 
> In fact the company I left in 2002. for a better paying job. I ran into a former coworker who started a few months after me. shes still working there and is making less than I am after 11 years of service with the same company. Since she needs to hold onto the medical benefits for the time being. Shes toughing it out.
> 
> As far as LifeStar. They been poaching my area and trying to move further west into PA Alot of resistance since a few contracts were dropped by them but my biggest disappointment was for such a large company they have such poor equipment, and not all of their employees appear to know what proper hygeine is.



Youre right, we've had the same thing amongst our companny before falck... the supposed switch over to E-pcr's for one... however its a alittle more believable because we've already purchased new power gurneys for our medic/911 and cct crews, as well as we have 8 new falck sprinters already, and they just bought us out about 2 - 2 1/2 months ago. but who knows...
and the  new raises is a big step too!



dC0m said:


> I used to see Verihealth Sprinters (with Falck badging on the side) running around San Mateo area, now I see mostly Falck branded Sprinters. Did Falck complete the rebranding of Verihealth to Falck? The pay sounds amazing compared to SoCal companies, but then again, living costs in the Bay area is ridiculous.
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, what contracts do Verihealth (or now Falck) hold around the bay area?



yep they did, our san meteo station was moved to the falck san carlos station, and everything verihealth over there is now solely falck, while all our other stations in petaluma, santa rosa, ukiah, occidental, sacramento are still verihealth and apparently going to slowly switch over to falck over the next 1 - 2 years.

as far as contracts, our biggest contracts are with santa rosa memorial, sutter santa rosa, and our most recent and big one with seton medical for our san meteo crews.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 31, 2013)

All the rigs from what I can tell are brand new up here (Falck NW). Unlike other private ems... Falck has money.  Everything is bought cash.


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 31, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> All the rigs from what I can tell are brand new up here (Falck NW). Unlike other private ems... Falck has money.  Everything is bought cash.



Sweet!!!...

LifeStar is often referred to DeathStar by the EMS crews and the ER's around here. Maybe Falck Should funnel some of that cash over to the East Coast Like I said Lifestar has been trying to poach our area pretty well and have been successful but from what I gather they also lost some bigger contracts to other Private Transport companies.


----------



## thebestever (Aug 31, 2013)

Lifestar is Deathstar . Falk is taking over and has plenty of cash and doesn't spend it on the employees.  The trucks are old many over 200,000 miles, management is terrible, zero advancement, zero incentives.. Laughable. The only way up is out. It seems the bases vary, I have heard the Totowa office is pitiful and the one in PA is much cleaner but the management still sucks.  They hire anybody. And all perdiems. Atlantic healthcare is much better. That's where I now work, great benefits, free training programs and free ceus. Plus you get out on time..always!!


----------



## SigOne (Sep 2, 2013)

*You can see the whole package ... if*



FireWA1 said:


> Want to share any details?



you let me know of a snail-mail address where the info can get to you. You'll need a mailbox that can handle a 9 x 12 package of about 70 pages. It doesn't have to be your home address, which you probably don't want posted on the forum anyway. Maybe where you go to school, or train at a squad. It's quite the story. When it was shown to a group of doctors, they said take it to the authorities ... which has been done for the past year . ...


----------



## ChocoEMT (Sep 29, 2013)

*Falck NW*

Blacklisted I'd have to say no. They now run with Snopac,Snoco,Norcom with local fire and PD and everyone seems very happy to have them.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Sep 30, 2013)

The Falck/Verihealth exchange sounded interesting.  They way I heard it was that Falck bought Verihealth, and then the owner of Verihealth turned around and bought the Falck Northern CA franchise.  So essentially just a re-branding of the company.  

I keep hearing rumors about them expanding and wanting to go after 911 contracts...  Be interesting to see what happens in the future...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 30, 2013)

Double pasta


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 30, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> The Falck/Verihealth exchange sounded interesting.  They way I heard it was that Falck bought Verihealth, and then the owner of Verihealth turned around and bought the Falck Northern CA franchise.  So essentially just a re-branding of the company.
> 
> I keep hearing rumors about them expanding and wanting to go after 911 contracts...  Be interesting to see what happens in the future...



Falck still owns the north Cali operation since all the links still direct to Falck USA.

As to the NW I only expect them to get bigger.  Rumor is rural will close down the king and snohomish operations with the restructuring.  Allowing AMR and Falck to expand into that void.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 1, 2013)

At least those poor Verihealth schmucks don't have to wear those awful jumpsuits anymore!  Saw a crew today and they're wearing red shirts...  Not a great color, in my opinion, but better than what they had...


----------



## HFF (Oct 1, 2013)

Speaking of Verihealth/Falck Northern Cali, I have an interview with them coming up soon. Anyone have any info on how they are as a company, how they treat their employees as well as what to expect on interview day? I know I'll be doing a written test, a skills test, and an interview, but that's about it.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 2, 2013)

Probably just like any other BLS IFT company...  Concerned about the bottom line but not the employees.  If you're a newbie to EMS just remember that there's a whole lot more to it than simply shuffling old folks back and forth between hospital and nursing home.  Get into the 911 side of things before they suck out your soul.


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 2, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Probably just like any other BLS IFT company...  Concerned about the bottom line but not the employees.  If you're a newbie to EMS just remember that there's a whole lot more to it than simply shuffling old folks back and forth between hospital and nursing home.  *Get into the 911 side of things before they suck out your soul*.




isn't that the truth. I did BLS IFT's for 2 years private. I never felt burned out so bad until


----------



## Tigger (Oct 2, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Probably just like any other BLS IFT company...  Concerned about the bottom line but not the employees.  If you're a newbie to EMS just remember that there's a whole lot more to it than simply shuffling old folks back and forth between hospital and nursing home.  Get into the 911 side of things before they suck out your soul.



We all have to start somewhere though...


----------



## HFF (Oct 2, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Probably just like any other BLS IFT company...  Concerned about the bottom line but not the employees.  If you're a newbie to EMS just remember that there's a whole lot more to it than simply shuffling old folks back and forth between hospital and nursing home.  Get into the 911 side of things before they suck out your soul.



This is something I never understood. Why work BLS IFT for $11/hr if it's really that bad? Why not drive a fork lift at Costco for $19/hr or wash windows at the airport for $25/hr until getting hired by a 911 company or getting your EMT-P? If it's really as bad as everyone says it is, why do it at all? I have other options as do most people. For pay that low there has to be some inherent enjoyment in the job or else I feel like no one would do it. I keep hearing "EMTs are a dime a dozen, that's why they get paid so little", but people with zero skills, education, and certifications, are even more of a dime a dozen, and yet plenty of them can get jobs that pay much better than your entry level EMT. If the job isn't enjoyable, why does anyone do it?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 2, 2013)

I honestly think they do it because EMS is not a job, it's a calling.


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 2, 2013)

HFF said:


> This is something I never understood. Why work BLS IFT for $11/hr if it's really that bad? Why not drive a fork lift at Costco for $19/hr or wash windows at the airport for $25/hr until getting hired by a 911 company or getting your EMT-P? If it's really as bad as everyone says it is, why do it at all? I have other options as do most people. For pay that low there has to be some inherent enjoyment in the job or else I feel like no one would do it. I keep hearing "EMTs are a dime a dozen, that's why they get paid so little", but people with zero skills, education, and certifications, are even more of a dime a dozen, and yet plenty of them can get jobs that pay much better than your entry level EMT. If the job isn't enjoyable, why does anyone do it?



Cause some of us love what we do, some say its a calling a la la Corky but in the same sentence EMT's are a dime a dozen, yet if you wanna make a good paramedic. You need to be at least a good EMT. it sucks being at the bottom but we all got to start somewhere.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 2, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Cause some of us love what we do, some say its a calling a la la Corky but in the same sentence EMT's are a dime a dozen, yet if you wanna make a good paramedic. You need to be at least a good EMT. it sucks being at the bottom but we all got to start somewhere.



Being a good basic does not = being a good medic . As long as their program gives them a feel for the operations and the hiring company has a halfway decent new employee program. Some of the best medics I know never works a day as an EMT .


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 3, 2013)

Corky said:


> I honestly think they do it because EMS is not a job, it's a calling.



I see what you did there and I like it


----------



## HFF (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm talking about something different though. You guys are talking about working 911, going to medic school, etc., right? Going to medic school and sometimes even working 911 for that matter doesn't require one to work as an IFT EMT-B at all, and yet plenty of people do it and complain about it. If your ultimate goal is to work for a 911 ambulance and go to medic school why not just go straight there? Why suffer through working IFTs if they really are that bad? Sorry to hijack this thread, this is just something that I've never understood about EMS.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 3, 2013)

HFF said:


> I'm talking about something different though. You guys are talking about working 911, going to medic school, etc., right? Going to medic school and sometimes even working 911 for that matter doesn't require one to work as an IFT EMT-B at all, and yet plenty of people do it and complain about it. If your ultimate goal is to work for a 911 ambulance and go to medic school why not just go straight there? Why suffer through working IFTs if they really are that bad? Sorry to hijack this thread, this is just something that I've never understood about EMS.



Yes, we all "have to start somewhere".  But in my experience, the BLS IFT biz should be a stepping stone to something better.  It's essentially a glorified taxi job where you get to drive a nifty ambulance in the bargain.  Sure some people find satisfaction in it, but there are some people who also find satisfaction in picking their nose.  In my opinion it's just a resume builder until you can get in with a 911 company.


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 3, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Being a good basic does not = being a good medic . As long as their program gives them a feel for the operations and the hiring company has a halfway decent new employee program. Some of the best medics I know never works a day as an EMT .



I agree and I disagree. I know people who went through a community college program that were EMT right to paramedic. and have been successful. 

But I also know paramedics who really don't have basic skills down and are paramedics the one I work with regularly shes very intelligent. she could probably regurgitate the entire book to you, the protocol book and the paramedic school book. But just can't apply the skills obtained.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 7, 2013)

HFF said:


> ... drive a fork lift at Costco for $19/hr or wash windows at the airport for $25/hr until getting ....



Is Costco or the Airport hiring ???


----------



## SigOne (Oct 7, 2013)

*Here's some of the gory details*



FireWA1 said:


> Want to share any details?



The complaint filed with the US Dept of Labor OFCCP (#100180804) against Falck and its subsidiaries, Falck USA (Washington state) and Lifestar USA (Washington, D.C) alleged several claims of discrimination against veterans:
     * That one dispatcher conducted a 4 1/2 year campaign of harassment against a veteran, because he was a veteran, including:  bullying, dangerous assignments, assignment to rigs with a histroy of mechanical breakdowns, harassment, illegal mandatory overtime, excessive deprivation of meal and bathroom breaks, sleep deprivation through scheduling assignments, failure to supply lift assists for two man crews on bariatric assignment, failure to send tow trucks while stranded in a snow storm, and attempts to impose illegal orders that would jeopardize patients and fellow crew members.The complaint specifies names and dates of these incidents in great detail.
      * That one of the  subsidiary company's managing accountants attempted to discriminate against veterans as a class in the following way: the plan was to fire all veterans, in order to take advantage of federal tax breaks twice over. Since there is a tax benefit for hiring certain veterans, the plan was to take the tax benefit in that tax year, which is legal, but then to lower costs, and cow other workers into following, to fire all the veterans, then offer them jobs back, only at pay of $2/hour less. If they accepted, the company would than take advantage of the tax credit again, in the same tax year, in effect double-dipping on the tax benefit. The net effect would be that there would be no new veterans hired, the company would take two times the tax benefit they would be entitled to. A major part of the plan was to strike fear into the hearts of non-veteran workers--since once they saw that the veterans were being treated so badly, that fear would take over and the rest would fall into line as the company would then cut everybody's pay by $2/hour. In c company wher many people are at or close to the poverty level already.
     * Falck USA's human resources department displayed a pre-conceived prejudice that all veterans were subject to post traumatic stress disorder. It attempted to offer crisis counseling to the veteran lodging the complaint simply for lodging the complaint. The clinical counseling center, to its credit, declined to accept any such case. Nevertheless, the parent company Falck continues an international effort to promote similar crisis counseling efforts, constituting and institutionalizing an obvious hostile workeplace for veterans.
       The complaint was withdrawn, reluctantly, as the fear factor was so great that there was considerable risk that witnesses with actual proof would, under fear of losing their job, recant ample testimony supporting the claims.

       During the week following the filing of the complaint, the person filing it was extensively spied on, and harassed indirectly in numerous ways, some described above. Some time later, the dispatcher in question was no longer reporting for work, and hasn't been seen at work for months, but it is not widely known whether he was fired, or suspended, or placed on medical leave. The withdrawal of the complaint, in part, only means that the company agrees to adhere to its own code of conduct, which pledges non-discrimination agains any protected class. Yet blatant discrimination continues, as it now seems likely that a corporate spy was sent to badmouth the veteran, and any partners associated with him; efforts to get veterans into the company are proceeding very slowly, and existing veterans are complaining that the company does not back up their EMTs in the inevitable misunderstandings that families and facilities have in dealing with medical transport.  In the first week of the government shutdown, the dispatch operation began stepping up more hazardous assignments to the veteran, his car was hit probably by a company vehicle in the company parking lot while he was at work, and some dispatchers became noticeably more quarrelsome, as if trying to provoke an incident, which, unfortunately it did, but probably will not come out in their favor--since it's almost an instant replay of the initial incident.
      This much is certain: most of the executives making decisions that create a climate of fear are still in place, and bad decisions are still being made, in the opinion of the rank and file. The company so far has not made a move to publicize to its workers worldwide that there even was a complaint, much less a decision that was at least favorable to the whistle-blower, in that the company pledged to stick to its code of conduct, and recognized in writing that it should stick to its code of conduct.


----------



## Shotzman (Oct 8, 2013)

HFF said:


> Speaking of Verihealth/Falck Northern Cali, I have an interview with them coming up soon. Anyone have any info on how they are as a company, how they treat their employees as well as what to expect on interview day? I know I'll be doing a written test, a skills test, and an interview, but that's about it.



Verihealth is a great company to work for, I'm very proud to say I work for them, they've made a good name for themselves in the Sonoma County area. And at our new pay of $16/hr and some change for a mostly (for now) IFT company? Can't complain! Great people, management is good (compared to others from what I've read on this forum) fun shifts, we have a contract with the Sonoma raceway... Formerly Infineon Raceway... And if course the chance to step up into 911 and/or CCT


----------



## HFF (Oct 8, 2013)

Shotzman said:


> Verihealth is a great company to work for, I'm very proud to say I work for them, they've made a good name for themselves in the Sonoma County area. And at our new pay of $16/hr and some change for a mostly (for now) IFT company? Can't complain! Great people, management is good (compared to others from what I've read on this forum) fun shifts, we have a contract with the Sonoma raceway... Formerly Infineon Raceway... And if course the chance to step up into 911 and/or CCT



PM sent.


----------



## Shotzman (Oct 9, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> At least those poor Verihealth schmucks don't have to wear those awful jumpsuits anymore!  Saw a crew today and they're wearing red shirts...  Not a great color, in my opinion, but better than what they had...



Our jumpsuits beat any other ambulance companies uniform when it came to going to the bathroom and working 24's and graveyards! Just get out of bed and zip right into it. I think our red makes us stand out better too, we come off as different compared to the normal navy blue.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Oct 9, 2013)

Shotzman said:


> Our jumpsuits beat any other ambulance companies uniform when it came to going to the bathroom and working 24's and graveyards! Just get out of bed and zip right into it. I think our red makes us stand out better too, we come off as different compared to the normal navy blue.




If Care owns Verihealth now... Then why aren't care EMTs getting paid as rediculously high as Verihealth EMTs.? Last I knew, Care pays $10 for non-24's..


----------



## dC0m (Oct 9, 2013)

Ivan_13 said:


> If Care owns Verihealth now... Then why aren't care EMTs getting paid as rediculously high as Verihealth EMTs.? Last I knew, Care pays $10 for non-24's..



Whoa whoa whoa, slow down there, cowboy. First off, it's Falck who owns Verihealth (they also own Care in OC). The reason for the difference in pay is because of the region. Living costs in NorCal is ridiculously high, especially in the Bay Area. That is why Verihealth/Falck in the Bay Area are making $16/hour compared to Care's $10/ hour. Different regions, different living costs. 

Plus, just because a company own several entities, doesn't mean they have equal pay across the board. Look at the bigger companies like AMR and R/M; the pay varies all over the place. I'm hearing AMR in Sacramento make $16/hour whereas AMR down here in SD make close to minimum wage.


----------



## HFF (Oct 9, 2013)

dC0m said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, slow down there, cowboy. First off, it's Falck who owns Verihealth (they also own Care in OC). The reason for the difference in pay is because of the region. Living costs in NorCal is ridiculously high, especially in the Bay Area. That is why Verihealth/Falck in the Bay Area are making $16/hour compared to Care's $10/ hour. Different regions, different living costs.
> 
> Plus, just because a company own several entities, doesn't mean they have equal pay across the board. Look at the bigger companies like AMR and R/M; the pay varies all over the place. I'm hearing AMR in Sacramento make $16/hour whereas AMR down here in SD make close to minimum wage.



AMR around here in Yolo/Placer/Solano makes $14/hr if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 10, 2013)

dC0m said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, slow down there, cowboy. First off, it's Falck who owns Verihealth (they also own Care in OC). The reason for the difference in pay is because of the region. Living costs in NorCal is ridiculously high, especially in the Bay Area. That is why Verihealth/Falck in the Bay Area are making $16/hour compared to Care's $10/ hour. Different regions, different living costs.



Orange County CA, San Jose, and San Francisco are 3 of the top ten places with the highest cost of living in the United States. The statement that NorCal cost of living is ridiculously high (as compared to OC) is king of a generalized statement. Completely dependent on where you live. San Fran vs Oakland/ Newport Coast vs Santa Ana


----------



## patzyboi (Oct 10, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Orange County CA, San Jose, and San Francisco are 3 of the top ten places with the highest cost of living in the United States. The statement that NorCal cost of living is ridiculously high (as compared to OC) is king of a generalized statement. Completely dependent on where you live. San Fran vs Oakland/ Newport Coast vs Santa Ana



everywhere is high in the bay area


----------



## dC0m (Oct 11, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Orange County CA, San Jose, and San Francisco are 3 of the top ten places with the highest cost of living in the United States. The statement that NorCal cost of living is ridiculously high (as compared to OC) is king of a generalized statement. Completely dependent on where you live. San Fran vs Oakland/ Newport Coast vs Santa Ana



It's a generalized statement but it is true. The whole Bay Area has a ridiculous high living cost compared to most cities in the LA/Bakersfield/SD region. Even less popular areas like Richmond and Oakland, (which some people consider to be the "cheaper" spots in the Bay Area), has higher living costs than MOST areas in LA/Bakersfield/SD. The whole region from Sonoma County down to Santa Cruz/Monterey/Carmel area (which is a good chunk of the "NorCal" population) hold true to this generalized statement. 

_Source: _ Born and raised in San Francisco & Oakland. Lived in the Bay Area for 17 years, in San Diego for 3.


----------



## SurfEMT (Oct 11, 2013)

EMS World Magazine (online) has an interview with Falck CEO Boo Heffner (yep thats his name) wherein he describes the company's acquisition strategy. He also compares the European EMS model compared to US. Interesting reading even if you only believe some of what he is saying about Falck.


----------



## SigOne (Oct 17, 2013)

*Lifestar continues practice of firing people at 5 year mark*

Lifestar continues its practice of firing people at the 5 year mark. Company fires some, reportedly to cut down on insurance rates, then hires more people later on, reportedly at a lower hourly rate. Business level stays about the same, if they are lucky. This, despite trimming two high paid execs, now at the rate of one bigwig a year. New year is coming!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 2, 2014)

Necro thread time!!!  Learned this today at school.  http://www.statesmanjournal.com/sto...ts-falck-provide-ambulance-services/19292477/


----------



## Angel (Dec 2, 2014)

interesting...article says falck misrepresented itself...


----------



## drl (Dec 2, 2014)

Angel said:


> interesting...article says falck misrepresented itself...



It says that AMR accuses Falck of misrepresenting itself, but that's an accusation that ambulance companies make all the time when they lose out in the 9-1-1 bidding process. Just take a look at the McCormick versus CARE Ambulance bidding in LA Co.

We'll just have to see how Falck does in Salem, but I'll wager it'll at least be better than Rural/Metro and the Santa Clara Co contract.


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 2, 2014)

Yup, typical AMR............

We didn't win so we are going to whine about it and throw out accusations. Fact of the end matter is that Falck is the largest private ambulance provider in the world with financial and operational success that far surpasses AMR and Rural Metro. They hold not only local county contracts, but entire state, provincial, and even national EMS and fire contracts. I believe they are going to continue to be a strong presence and not just in Norcal.


----------



## Angel (Dec 2, 2014)

private ems=private ems


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2014)

Angel said:


> private ems=private ems


There's no whining like Fire Department whining.


----------



## ChocoEMT (Dec 31, 2014)

It's official Falck gets Salem.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Mar 1, 2015)

Word on the street here is that Falck won the Aurora, CO contract, starting in September. That's an impressive coup, Aurora was Rural/Metro's second biggest contract and they've held it since 1998.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 1, 2015)

Ensihoitaja said:


> Word on the street here is that Falck won the Aurora, CO contract, starting in September. That's an impressive coup, Aurora was Rural/Metro's second biggest contract and they've held it since 1998.


Haven't R/M slowly been losing market shares in the metro? From what I understand their buyout of Pridemark didn't end well. But I've also been out of the region for a while.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 1, 2015)

Well with a little google-foo I found that falck does have a business address listed with the chamber of commerce in aurora.  But other than that I can't seem to find anything that says they even bid.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Mar 1, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Haven't R/M slowly been losing market shares in the metro? From what I understand their buyout of Pridemark didn't end well. But I've also been out of the region for a while.



Yeah, there's not much of Pridemark left- they just have Wheat Ridge and Fairmount. Rural/Metro lost Boulder City and Boulder County to AMR and Arvada to the fire department.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Mar 1, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Well with a little google-foo I found that falck does have a business address listed with the chamber of commerce in aurora.  But other than that I can't seem to find anything that says they even bid.



I haven't seen anything online either, but I've heard from several R/M employees that they were notified by management.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow. I was under the impression that AMR was in a good position to take over.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Apr 23, 2015)

Update on Aurora: http://www.aurorasentinel.com/news/...oves-forward-contract-new-ambulance-provider/


----------



## Angel (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow....the take over has begun...


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 24, 2015)

Eh, Aurora isn't the most glamorous place to work. 

Aurora fire has medics and they have primary medical control. The private service shows up, and typically drives the patient and the attending medic from Aurora fire to the hospital. Everyone who I have talked to who has worked in Aurora said it's very very very rare that the medics on the fire dept allow the medics on the ambulance to run a call, they are typically very rude to the ambulance crew. They are known for running a call, not allowing the ambulance crew to do anything (not even letting them sit in the back and just bringing their own fire riders), making a mess in the squad, and not assisting with clean up or re-stocking. 

From everything I have heard Aurora FD and the ambulance crews have a very poor relationship in general and working on an ambulance in Aurora is a very unpleasant experience.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 24, 2015)

^All as above. 

Good luck to Falck. Reading the article, it sounds like Falck is going to do what AFD wanted all along and pay The fire department every time they "choose" to take a fire rider along on a transport. With every single ALS call I've seen in that system involving at least one, and often two, AFD paramedics transporting with the private ALS ambulance crew this means additional guaranteed revenue from Falck every single time they transport. Granted, I could be reading that sentence incorrectly, but I know Aurora Fire has pushed for that for years. 

This is all brought to you by the same system that had fire crews known to hold up a whiteboard to the ambulance as they neared the scene with the words "come in" or "stay out" written on it. I can't imagine working in that system. Never have the words "stretcher jockey" been more appropriate.


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 24, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> ^All as above.
> 
> Good luck to Falck. Reading the article, it sounds like *Falck is going to do what AFD wanted all along and pay The fire department every time they "choose" to take a fire rider along on a transport. *With every single ALS call I've seen in that system involving at least one, and often two, AFD paramedics transporting with the private ALS ambulance crew this means additional guaranteed revenue from Falck every single time they transport. Granted, I could be reading that sentence incorrectly, but I know Aurora Fire has pushed for that for years.
> 
> This is all brought to you by the same system that had fire crews known to hold up a whiteboard to the ambulance as they neared the scene with the words "come in" or "stay out" written on it. I can't imagine working in that system. Never have the words "stretcher jockey" been more appropriate.




It's the common consensus that this is why Falck was chosen and why some council members believe Falck was chosen (monetary reasons). 

I wouldn't necessarily call it a "loss" for RM or AMR. Aurora isn't a pleasant work environment.


----------



## Angel (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the insight! Idk how or why any self respecting medic or emt would want to work in that environment...but to each his own


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 25, 2015)

The AMR Denver people are displeased (or so I heard)because they feel like they lost their chance for a 911 contract. But I would rather do IFT then drive AFD around all day.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Apr 25, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> It's the common consensus that this is why Falck was chosen and why some council members believe Falck was chosen (monetary reasons).
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily call it a "loss" for RM or AMR. Aurora isn't a pleasant work environment.



What, and miss out on witty repartee like this?


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 25, 2015)

Ensihoitaja said:


> What, and miss out on witty repartee like this?


Likely far from the worst thing ever uttered in a Fire/EMS station or piece of apparatus. Doesn't make it appropriate, but god knows talk like this happens all the time in every department. 

You have to feel bad for the dispatcher trying to tell him to shut up. Normally people know to immediately stop what they're saying, however innocuous, the moment you hear that "chirp chirp" sound of a radio mic transmitting in your room or truck.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh, I'm sure. But I don't like them and it's funny to see jerks get busted for being jerks.


----------



## jacob6493 (Apr 29, 2015)

Any ideas what the hiring process for Falck would be like?


----------



## Angel (Apr 29, 2015)

For where? In norcal you apply and call call call 
There's an interview 
Physical test sign paper work
4 day Academy and fto 5 shifts


----------



## jacob6493 (Apr 29, 2015)

I meant in terms of Falck replacing RM. Do current RM employees get priority with interviews?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 29, 2015)

jacob6493 said:


> I meant in terms of Falck replacing RM. Do current RM employees get priority with interviews?


Depends on the rfp.  Usually yes.


----------



## Drax (May 18, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Depends on the rfp.  Usually yes.



Falck NW is run by former R/M Management. They did not leave on good terms. I'm not positive which branch of Falck U.S. is taking over that area, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter. What I've heard is, they know who they would and would not hire. This is because they've seen you work or have worked with you. It is also my understanding that they won't offer extreme pay to laterals. In other words, if you've got in excess of I think it is 6 years, you won't be transferred with your +6 years rate of pay...that is, if they decide to hire you at all. There are, of course, exceptions to this rule for those exceptional members. All of this I've mentioned is a combination of what I've heard and what I've heard from other current employees.


----------



## Angel (May 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Drax (May 18, 2015)

@Angel Then we must be talking about CARE more or less, which yes, is Falck, but little different. Bought-out versus start-up. If it's the Falck folks from California taking over Aurora it may be a little different. However, this guy is still running the show, and you can see his history. http://us.falck.com/en/us_emergency/corporateprofile


----------



## Angel (May 18, 2015)

i actually erased my post because i realized we weren't talking about the same ops...sorry


----------



## Drax (May 18, 2015)

Angel said:


> i actually erased my post because i realized we weren't talking about the same ops...sorry


 No worries, Falck NW specifically got the Salem contract like was mentioned earlier, which I can assure you is primarily former R/M management. I'm not sure which of Falck's branches is doing it's dealings with Aurora. Either way though, you might notice Falck chasing after contracts that R/M holds or is fighting to keep, which might be indicative of their agenda.


----------



## Angel (May 18, 2015)

Which seems vindictive but I guess that's how buiness is


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 3, 2015)

Falck Rocky Mountain will be the name of the Falck branch that takes over Aurora.

http://business.aurorachamber.org/list/member/falck-rocky-mountain-8644


----------



## EMSMEDIC (Jun 4, 2015)

Drax said:


> @Angel Then we must be talking about CARE more or less, which yes, is Falck, but little different. Bought-out versus start-up. If it's the Falck folks from California taking over Aurora it may be a little different. However, this guy is still running the show, and you can see his history. http://us.falck.com/en/us_emergency/corporateprofile



You seem pretty bitter about Falck for some reason. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Drax (Jun 11, 2015)

EMSMEDIC said:


> You seem pretty bitter about Falck for some reason. Just my opinion though.



No reason to be bitter. I think the company, as a whole, is a very well run business.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 16, 2015)

http://www.jems.com/articles/2015/0...ern-california-and-western-united-states.html


----------



## Tigger (Jun 17, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> It's the common consensus that this is why Falck was chosen and why some council members believe Falck was chosen (monetary reasons).
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily call it a "loss" for RM or AMR. Aurora isn't a pleasant work environment.


It is a huge loss for RM without a doubt. Sure, Aurora FD is terrible to their ambulance contractor and as far as I am concerned one of worst FD EMS operations in the nation. But financially this is a big deal for R/M, especially since this is yet another huge contract that they have lost in the last three years.

I would not be surprised to see R/M leave Colorado after this. They were already in such poor straights the last time Colorado Springs went to bid that they didn't submit a proposal.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 17, 2015)

Tigger said:


> It is a huge loss for RM without a doubt. Sure, Aurora FD is terrible to their ambulance contractor and as far as I am concerned one of worst FD EMS operations in the nation. But financially this is a big deal for R/M, especially since this is yet another huge contract that they have lost in the last three years.
> 
> I would not be surprised to see R/M leave Colorado after this. They were already in such poor straights the last time Colorado Springs went to bid that they didn't submit a proposal.


RM has been a sinking ship for awhile. 


I don't think they really thought they were going to get it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 1, 2015)

Well Falck NW takes over Salem today.  Wonder how that is going.


----------



## waaaemt (Jul 10, 2015)

Drax said:


> No worries, Falck NW specifically got the Salem contract like was mentioned earlier, which I can assure you is primarily former R/M management. I'm not sure which of Falck's branches is doing it's dealings with Aurora. Either way though, you might notice Falck chasing after contracts that R/M holds or is fighting to keep, which might be indicative of their agenda.



True. The Falck NW general manager left strait  from RM.  The guy I've been told has a reputation for promising all sorts of crazy things to get business and not following through. The CEO of Falck US was fired from RM and brought Falck to the NW it seems to carry out a vendetta on RM. Falck also supposedly owns a large share of RM.. . So who knows what the heck is going on. Both companies are kind of the worst in my opinion haha.


----------



## ORMedic (Aug 7, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Well Falck NW takes over Salem today.  Wonder how that is going.



Great!  
Positive, encouraging management, new vehicles & equipment.  
Mike Collins, CEO of Falck NW & Central US was out there next to the employees, washing vehicles, toting boxes, etc.
There's been very few issues so far.  The whole process has been smooth & efficient for the most part.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 8, 2015)

I heard a rumor that you guys are negotiating a union contract.  How is that going?  Management receptive to that?


----------



## ORMedic (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes, we are negotiating our first contract.  It's actually going pretty well!  Please understand we can't say too much right now.


----------



## waaaemt (Aug 9, 2015)

ORMedic said:


> Yes, we are negotiating our first contract.  It's actually going pretty well!  Please understand we can't say too much right now.



You'll have to keep us all up to date about what's what's going on! Interesting to see how this all goes down.


----------



## Pmedic2017 (Dec 28, 2017)

I completed all 500 hours of internship with Falck R. M. Here are some observations. AFD medics rode in maybe 20 % of the time. The rest of the time, I completed the secondary assessment, serial vitals, and medication administration. Sure there are a few "tools" in the fire service, but that is to be expected anywhere. Most of the time though, if you are a medic with Falck R.M, you will get more experience and run more calls than anywhere else in Colorado. In addition, if you can think on a global scale, the opportunities are endless. I speak, Spanish, Norwegian and English. I am hoping to work in Aurora and then hopefully in Norway or Sweden. (The language is similar) Ha de bra.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 29, 2017)

Pmedic2017 said:


> I completed all 500 hours of internship with Falck R. M. Here are some observations. AFD medics rode in maybe 20 % of the time. The rest of the time, I completed the secondary assessment, serial vitals, and medication administration. Sure there are a few "tools" in the fire service, but that is to be expected anywhere. Most of the time though, if you are a medic with Falck R.M, you will get more experience and run more calls than anywhere else in Colorado. In addition, if you can think on a global scale, the opportunities are endless. I speak, Spanish, Norwegian and English. I am hoping to work in Aurora and then hopefully in Norway or Sweden. (The language is similar) Ha de bra.


How are the guidelines? Denver Metroy? Are their medics still allowed to practice up to their licensure level? I applied to RM four years ago and was told paramedics could do not paramedic things unless AFD rode in. Also AFD could not intubate at that time.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Tigger said:


> How are the guidelines? Denver Metroy? Are their medics still allowed to practice up to their licensure level? I applied to RM four years ago and was told paramedics could do not paramedic things unless AFD rode in. Also AFD could not intubate at that time.




I was talking to a falck medic in the psl lounge last week....apparently intubation is still off the table, they use igel for everything...and AFD still rules all.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Pmedic2017 said:


> if you are a medic with Falck R.M, you will get more experience and run more calls than anywhere else in Colorado.




That's the first time I have ever heard someone say that in a serious manner. Ever.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 4, 2018)

COmedic17 said:


> That's the first time I have ever heard someone say that in a serious manner. Ever.


Yea. I mean at least in COS we have some pretty decent guidelines and while fire might be legally entitled to the scene, that is rarely thrown about. Business is meaningless if your care is subpar.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jan 5, 2018)

Pmedic2017 said:


> I completed all 500 hours of internship with Falck R. M. Here are some observations. AFD medics rode in maybe 20 % of the time. The rest of the time, I completed the secondary assessment, serial vitals, and medication administration. Sure there are a few "tools" in the fire service, but that is to be expected anywhere. Most of the time though, if you are a medic with Falck R.M, you will get more experience and run more calls than anywhere else in Colorado. In addition, if you can think on a global scale, the opportunities are endless. I speak, Spanish, Norwegian and English. I am hoping to work in Aurora and then hopefully in Norway or Sweden. (The language is similar) Ha de bra.




I'm glad you had a good experience there. It's pretty drastically different from that of other people I know.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jan 8, 2018)

COmedic17 said:


> I was talking to a falck medic in the psl lounge last week....apparently intubation is still off the table, they use igel for everything...and AFD still rules all.



can someone elaborate about this? I am scheduled to test with AFD. TBH i applied on a whim trying to get out of Cali. I was hoping to get a better scope but now i'm hearing that may not be the case. I just recently browsed that aurora has modified protocols than the rest of denver?? Whats its like being a medic in the operating area of AFD, for AFD or falck?


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2018)

ProbieMedic said:


> can someone elaborate about this? I am scheduled to test with AFD. TBH i applied on a whim trying to get out of Cali. I was hoping to get a better scope but now i'm hearing that may not be the case. I just recently browsed that aurora has modified protocols than the rest of denver?? Whats its like being a medic in the operating area of AFD, for AFD or falck?


From what I know from friends (both on afd and on falck) you have very limited protocols. You won't be intubating anyone, and a lot of interventions are call ins. AFD has medical control, but they often hand it over to falck unless it's a call they are interested in running.

If you want the 100% honest truth, they are notorious among first responders in the Denver metro area as having very poor medicine. They used to have liberal protocols, but have lost those privledges over the years due to overall poor medicine.

From my understanding, if being a (decent) medic is important to you - you probably won't like aurora. If you are only interested in being a firefighter and don't care about the EMS aspect- it probably won't bother you as much.


----------



## HH1251 (Jan 30, 2018)

COmedic17 said:


> From what I know from friends (both on afd and on falck) you have very limited protocols. You won't be intubating anyone, and a lot of interventions are call ins. AFD has medical control, but they often hand it over to falck unless it's a call they are interested in running.
> 
> If you want the 100% honest truth, they are notorious among first responders in the Denver metro area as having very poor medicine. They used to have liberal protocols, but have lost those privledges over the years due to overall poor medicine.
> 
> From my understanding, if being a (decent) medic is important to you - you probably won't like aurora. If you are only interested in being a firefighter and don't care about the EMS aspect- it probably won't bother you as much.




Yikes! I don't like to hear this.  I just took a job with Falk. Mainly because I just moved here and didn't have anything else on the table.  Hopefully something better comes up soon.


----------

